# My UK and Ireland coastal tour thanks to wildcamping.



## Deleted member 36770 (Jun 15, 2017)

Well although I am not technically new as I first joined before my 4 month coastal uk and Ireland tour which I set off on 2 years ago today!!! Such an amazing time that could not have been done without the help from the wildcamping app and forum. Also with the help of a couple of Irish wildcamping websites.

I travelled for 4 months and wildcamped with mostly amazing sea views for 113 nights and only 11 campsite nights.

All this in my little Bedford Bambi campervan :fun:Thank you for reading this and happy Wild Fun!

Hopefully I can post a few photos of my van and one or two others :drive:


----------



## izwozral (Jun 15, 2017)

Sounds like you and the pooch had a great time. Here's to many more wildcamping trips.:cheers:


----------



## The laird (Jun 15, 2017)

Glad you enjoyed and thanks for posting the photos ,charge onwards and upwardly


----------



## Deleted member 36770 (Jun 15, 2017)

izwozral said:


> Sounds like you and the pooch had a great time. Here's to many more wildcamping trips.:cheers:



Thank you, I enjoyed it immensely. I am hooked on wildcamping. Stopping when you're tired. Not having to book in every day. Chosing your view... What a life :dance:


----------



## Deleted member 36770 (Jun 15, 2017)

The laird said:


> Glad you enjoyed and thanks for posting the photos ,charge onwards and upwardly



Thank you, will do, no doubt Mr Laird (THE)


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi,
Thanks for the pics; wonderful country (Ireland) isn't it.


----------



## Debs (Jun 15, 2017)

Lovely trip, nice pictures, thanks for posting them. :welcome:


----------



## Deleted member 36770 (Jun 15, 2017)

Edina said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the pics; wonderful country (Ireland) isn't it.



certainly is Edina! I had been to Ireland quite a few times previous to my coastal tour but never felt I spent enough time there. This time I was there just over a month and stayed so many fabulous places with wonderful views. donaghadee, and the little known Kinbane castle in Northern island amongst them. The wild atlantic way of course, Wesport, Killibegs, Connemara, Connor pass, dingle, the list goes on and on... I love the country and most of the people ( I had one incident in a pub near Galway but we won't go into that :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049

Cherish Yesterday, Dream Tomorrow, Live Today...


----------



## Deleted member 36770 (Jun 15, 2017)

Debs said:


> Lovely trip, nice pictures, thanks for posting them. :welcome:




Thank you Debs! It was a very special time...


----------



## trixie88 (Jun 15, 2017)

ohh my,  what an adventure.....enjoyed the post and pics......happy camping. love your van ..does it have a name....trixie


----------



## shawbags (Jun 15, 2017)

littlemissqueen said:


> Well although I am not technically new as I first joined before my 4 month coastal uk and Ireland tour which I set off on 2 years ago today!!! Such an amazing time that could not have been done without the help from the wildcamping app and forum. Also with the help of a couple of Irish wildcamping websites.
> 
> I travelled for 4 months and wildcamped with mostly amazing sea views for 113 nights and only 11 campsite nights.
> 
> ...



Great to see that you put your van to such good use glad you had fun


----------



## Deleted member 36770 (Jun 15, 2017)

trixie88 said:


> ohh my,  what an adventure.....enjoyed the post and pics......happy camping. love your van ..does it have a name....trixie



It was trixie. Amazing. I never named my van except to always call it Bambi. I never call it campervan always The Bambi. I do love it though. I could afford something bigger now I've got the wild camping bug but can't bear to part with it. Such fun to drive and gets lots of stares smiles and waves :wave: she's doing well for a 27 year old. I'm out in Bambi tomorrow night woo hoo.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 15, 2017)

Nice picys and the we van looks good to,does what it says on the tin.:wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 19, 2017)

Van looks great.


----------

